# Cast Your Vote! Possible Forum Subcategory...



## jp61

I am curious if the ADMIN Team has ever considered having a forum possibly named "SMF Kitchen Table" where members could discuss other topics besides smoking meat with the exception of controversial topics like politics and religion. I know we have "Messages for All Guests and Members" and "General Discussion" under "Smoking Meat (and other things)"  but those two don't seem to fit what I am proposing? Just a thought...... not sure if it's a good or bad idea from your point of view.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Joe can you be more specific? What else would you like to talk about? Other than religion and politics, we pretty much have it covered. We are pretty focused on food, drink and the equipment to prepare it. The guys into Cars go to car forums and so on for other subjects...JJ


----------



## jp61

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Joe can you be more specific? What else would you like to talk about? Other than religion and politics, we pretty much have it covered. We are pretty focused on food, drink and the equipment to prepare it. The guys into Cars go to car forums and so on for other subjects...JJ


Nothing specific really. Maybe I'm looking at it wrong, but the thread your talking about for example, imo, would fit better under something like I mentioned than where it is now...... "Smoking Meat (and other things)/General Discussions" No?


----------



## jp61

Sorry, I misunderstood your last sentence JJ.

I'm referring to the thread "What do you drive" for an example.... there are others. Some that I started, that to me didn't seem to fit anywhere.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Stuff like, What do you Drive, Where do you live or work, show up from time to time, which is ok. I guess General Discusion might make more sense under Community rather than Smoking Meat. There are just so many dedicated forums for other subjects that by keeping SMF Smoking, Food, Beverage and Equipment we can be the Best at what we do. But hey if you think of something you wish to talk about PM me! I'll talk to you...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## jp61

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Stuff like, What do you Drive, Where do you live or work, show up from time to time, which is ok. I guess General Discusion might make more sense under Community rather than Smoking Meat. There are just so many dedicated forums for other subjects that by keeping SMF Smoking, Food, Beverage and Equipment we can be the Best at what we do. But hey if you think of something you wish to talk about PM me! I'll talk to you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...JJ


I understand what you're saying about being the best and mainly focusing on food related discussions and photos. The point I was trying to make, probably not too clear, was threads that you mention and others would fit better under Community/whatever, like General Discussions.







  Thanks for the kind offer.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

I think I understand what you're looking for, maybe, a general everyday "chat" forum (separate from the chat app) where folks discuss everyday kinda stuff.....in other words a community builder sort of a thing.
There's nothing wrong with that, I think it's a good idea....there's certainly more to life that smoking meats or even food in general.
Anything that helps build community is good.....I've been the member of many forums over the past 20 years....once the sense of community in the forum declines, the forum is basically dead.


~Martin


----------



## jp61




----------



## chef jimmyj

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I think I understand what you're looking for, maybe, a general everyday "chat" forum (separate from the chat app) where folks discuss everyday kinda stuff.....in other words a community builder sort of a thing.
> There's nothing wrong with that, I think it's a good idea....there's certainly more to life that smoking meats or even food in general.
> Anything that helps build community is good.....I've been the member of many forums over the past 20 years....once the sense of community in the forum declines, the forum is basically dead.
> 
> 
> ~Martin


We have a CHAT area. There are frequently several guys over there and that is where all the " What's new with you? " stuff goes down...JJ


----------



## jp61

Chef JimmyJ said:


> We have a CHAT area. There are frequently several guys over there and that is where all the " What's new with you? " stuff goes down...JJ


Not quite the same.... and nothing really goes on in there until late in the day. I've chatted in there numerous times.

But anywho.........it was just a thought and I think I have your answer. Thanks


----------



## kathrynn

Jeff would be the one who would ultimately decide about a new part. He owns the forum. Not the staff. 

Ask him!

Kat


----------



## jp61

KathrynN said:


> Jeff would be the one who would ultimately decide about a new part. He owns the forum. Not the staff.
> 
> Ask him!
> 
> Kat


Thanks Kat!

You're 100% correct, the man (insert butt kissing smiley here) with the great Rub and BBQ Sauce recipes, book and owner of SMF would probably make any final decision. I am under the impression though, that people with the title ADMIN under their user name would be part of such decision and that's why I referred my so called proposal/inquiry to the admin team. Maybe one of them will boot my butt for 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....sorta speak.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Chef JimmyJ said:


> DiggingDogFarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I understand what you're looking for, maybe, [COLOR=#red]*a general everyday "chat" forum (separate from the chat app)* [/COLOR]where folks discuss everyday kinda stuff.....in other words a community builder sort of a thing.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with that, I think it's a good idea....there's certainly more to life that smoking meats or even food in general.
> 
> Anything that helps build community is good.....I've been the member of many forums over the past 20 years....once the sense of community in the forum declines, the forum is basically dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin
> 
> 
> 
> We have a CHAT area. There are frequently several guys over there and that is where all the " What's new with you? " stuff goes down...JJ
Click to expand...


Yes, I noted that, but the chat app is severely limited in that you can only chat when others happen to be available exactly when you're available.


~Martin


----------



## kathrynn

Joe....it never hurts to ask! Got a 50/50 shot when ya do! No one is gonna give ya to boot for asking about things. 

Doing stuff on the "no-no" list might....but not asking about new stuff!

Kat


----------



## bmudd14474

Historically all of the topics that arent about smoking meat are just put in the General Discussion forum I know its a sub cat in Smoking Meat but it serves the same purpose as if it was in another forum. If we moved that to MEssages for All Guest and Members it would do the same thing as it does in the smoking meat section. 

Not sure there is a true benefit from adding another forum that does the same thing as General Discussion. I will ponder it.


----------



## jp61

bmudd14474 said:


> Historically all of the topics that arent about smoking meat are just put in the General Discussion forum I know its a sub cat in Smoking Meat but it serves the same purpose as if it was in another forum. If we moved that to MEssages for All Guest and Members it would do the same thing as it does in the smoking meat section.
> 
> Not sure there is a true benefit from adding another forum that does the same thing as General Discussion. I will ponder it.


Please don't get me wrong, I like SMF and do not have a problem with the way things are laid out, and really it's none of my business. I just noticed something from day one that imo could be improved upon and thought I'd make a suggestion to see what you guys think of it.

The last two years that I've been a member, I started a handful of non-smoking threads and seen many more started by others in both, the "Messages for ALL Guests and Members" and also in the "General Discussion" forums that, imo really din't belong under neither. Maybe it's just me, but I was never sure of where to post a non-smoking related thread and don't even know if non-smoking threads are welcome.

If they are, this makes more sense to me:

*Community*

SMF (insert favorite title here) maybe like  Lounge or Family Room or Kitchen Table or Camp Fire etc.

All Non-Smoking General Discussions go here

SMF News

SMF Groups

OTBS

Food Safety

SMF Events Planning Committee Forum

Also..... remove subcategory "General Discussion" from "Smoking Meat (and other things)" because the rest of the subcategories pretty much have everything covered and there's no need for a "General Discussion" there, imo. The "Messages for All Members and Guests" is self explanatory, I think.







  Brian, if you PM me your address I'll ship you some TYLENOL.


----------



## smokeusum

JP61 said:


> I am curious if the admin. team has ever considered having a forum, possibly named, "The Family Room", "The Living Room" or maybe "The Kitchen Table" where members could discuss other topics besides smoking meat with the exception of controversial topics like politics and religion. I know we have "Messages for All Guests and Members" and "General Discussion" under "Smoking Meat (and other things)"  but those two don't seem to fit what I am proposing? Just a thought...... not sure if it's a good or bad idea from your point of view.



I get you completely! We are all connected by such a unique hobby and make close connections among one another. Sometimes you just wanna share a good, a bad, or a different experience with your SMF family even though its not smoke related! 

I LOVE the idea of a "kitchen table" forum! That's where we all "normally" catch up with one another with our family or friends!!


----------



## thsmormonsmokes

This is the perspective of an occasional user who shows up in spurts.  So take it for what it's worth.

The identity of this forum in my mind is Q.  If I want to know something about Q, I come here because if it isn't here already, someone will know.  

If I want to ask a question about my Subaru, I go to a Subaru forum.  I talk college sports on a college sports forum.  When I want to see lame political diatribes, or pictures of grumpy cat, I go to Facebook.

There's certainly nothing wrong with having collateral discussions.  But you have to be careful not to lose sight of what makes this forum incredible: lots of users of ever experience level, each happy to share their knowledge about Q, (usually) without getting into stupid arguments over stupid things.  That is exceptionally unusual in an online forum with so many people who know what they're talking about in one place.

If this forum got too cluttered with things other than BBQ, it would to lose at least some of its appeal for me.  In my view, that is this board's identity, which is probably pretty close to what Martin said regarding a sense of community.  -He hit the nail on the head with that comment too, BTW.

Personally, I think that to the extent the mods pursue this option, it should be kept in the corner.  It should be easy enough to find for people who want to go there, but not a prominent feature because that poses the risk of losing focus on what has made this forum great IMO.

Like I said, take it for what it's worth.


----------



## smokeusum

ThsMormonSmokes said:


> This is the perspective of an occasional user who shows up in spurts.  So take it for what it's worth.
> 
> The identity of this forum in my mind is Q.  If I want to know something about Q, I come here because if it isn't here already, someone will know.
> 
> If I want to ask a question about my Subaru, I go to a Subaru forum.
> If this forum got too cluttered with things other than BBQ, it would to lose at least some of its appeal for me.
> 
> Like I said, take it for what it's worth.



Funny, that was exactly my reasoning for replying to JP as I did. Scored an AWESOME  745i this past weekend, but because I'm not a BMW nut, but a proud owner, I'm lost on their forum... Just wanted to share the reason I wasn't smoking all weekend... I traveled outta state for a new car...

That's why I think JP suggested as a heading. Like different meats, cold vs hot, electric vs gas... I don't cold smoke so I don't look at that heading... But I missed communicating with my "other" family this past weekend!


----------



## jp61

ThsMormonSmokes said:


> This is the perspective of an occasional user who shows up in spurts.  So take it for what it's worth.
> 
> The identity of this forum in my mind is Q.  If I want to know something about Q, I come here because if it isn't here already, someone will know.
> 
> If I want to ask a question about my Subaru, I go to a Subaru forum.  I talk college sports on a college sports forum.  When I want to see lame political diatribes, or pictures of grumpy cat, I go to Facebook.
> 
> There's certainly nothing wrong with having collateral discussions.  But you have to be careful not to lose sight of what makes this forum incredible: lots of users of ever experience level, each happy to share their knowledge about Q, (usually) without getting into stupid arguments over stupid things.  That is exceptionally unusual in an online forum with so many people who know what they're talking about in one place.
> 
> If this forum got too cluttered with things other than BBQ, it would to lose at least some of its appeal for me.  In my view, that is this board's identity, which is probably pretty close to what Martin said regarding a sense of community.  -He hit the nail on the head with that comment too, BTW.
> 
> Personally, I think that to the extent the mods pursue this option, it should be kept in the corner.  It should be easy enough to find for people who want to go there, but not a prominent feature because that poses the risk of losing focus on what has made this forum great IMO.
> 
> Like I said, take it for what it's worth.


Don't seem like you understand what I'm talking about. I am not suggesting anything new here. Only to have a proper place to post non-smoking threads that have been, are and will be posted. That's all.


----------



## s2k9k

JP61 said:


> Don't seem like you understand what I'm talking about.* I am not suggesting anything new here*. Only to have a proper place to post non-smoking threads that have been, are and will be posted. That's all.



If it's nothing new then what does it really matter what the title of the forum is?

I totally agree with JJ and TMS, I came here to learn about smoking meat and I have stuck around because I want to continue to expand my knowledge of it.

IMHO there is too much Facebook and Twittering on here already and I don't think we need a dedicated forum just to perpetuate it.

Oh BTW, I just drove to the store and bought a bottle of Sprite and now I'm looking to see if there is anything on TV tonight!


----------



## hambone1950

smokeusum said:


> Funny, that was exactly my reasoning for replying to JP as I did. Scored an AWESOME 745i this past weekend, but because I'm not a BMW nut, but a proud owner, I'm lost on their forum... Just wanted to share the reason I wasn't smoking all weekend... I traveled outta state for a new car...
> 
> That's why I think JP suggested as a heading. Like different meats, cold vs hot, electric vs gas... I don't cold smoke so I don't look at that heading... But I missed communicating with my "other" family this past weekend!


my other family ! exactly ! i have only been visiting this forum for a short while , but i feel like i know all these cool people and i feel like we're a lot alike because of the bbq thing , so if i had good news to share , id want to share it with you guys ! i like the kitchen table idea. i dont think theres any danger that it will dilute our community...in fact i think it'll knit us closer.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

If it's okay to have a chat app, what's wrong with a chat forum?
Obviously there's an interest or it wouldn't have been brought up.
Each user controls their navigation here, no one is forced to read threads or posts that aren't of personal interest.
This place is a business, the more people it attracts, the better......well, that's what most businesses want anyway, :biggrin:


~Martin


----------



## jp61

S2K9K said:


> If it's nothing new then what does it really matter what the title of the forum is?
> 
> I totally agree with JJ and TMS, I came here to learn about smoking meat and I have stuck around because I want to continue to expand my knowledge of it.
> 
> IMHO there is too much Facebook and Twittering on here already and I don't think we need a dedicated forum just to perpetuate it.
> 
> Oh BTW, I just drove to the store and bought a bottle of Sprite and now I'm looking to see if there is anything on TV tonight!


And for what reason do you think I ended up joining SMF and becoming a Premier Member for life??? 

Very nice.... I hope you enjoyed taking a stab at me.


----------



## jp61

S2K9K said:


> *If it's nothing new then what does it really matter what the title of the forum is?*
> 
> I totally agree with JJ and TMS, I came here to learn about smoking meat and I have stuck around because I want to continue to expand my knowledge of it.
> 
> IMHO there is too much Facebook and Twittering on here already and I don't think we need a dedicated forum just to perpetuate it.
> 
> Oh BTW, I just drove to the store and bought a bottle of Sprite and now I'm looking to see if there is anything on TV tonight!


The reason why the title of a forum matters is that, if a member wishes to start a new thread of their "chicken" smoke, they will post it under Poultry.


----------



## wes w

I had lurked here for a long time before I became a member.  The reason I signed up was to share my knowledge as I built my brick smoker.   To my surprise there was no  topic for "Brick Smokers"   We (SMF)  have every other kind of build you can think of, but, brick smokers.   This was how our fathers and grandfathers smoked meat and we have no topic for it.   I understand that its not a popular topic, but,  at the same time there is very and I mean very little information on the web about them.    I shared my build and knowledge to help others who might have questions, but, if they can't find it, its really no help.   I do use the search bar for most of my research, but  after a while I get tired of searching and just want to ask a question.

JP,  I understand what your saying.  A place where you can just  shot the bull  with your online friends.  

JP, didn't mean to get off topic.


----------



## smokeusum

S2K9K said:


> If it's nothing new then what does it really matter what the title of the forum is?
> 
> I totally agree with JJ and TMS, I came here to learn about smoking meat and I have stuck around because I want to continue to expand my knowledge of it.
> 
> IMHO there is too much Facebook and Twittering on here already and I don't think we need a dedicated forum just to perpetuate it.
> 
> Oh BTW, I just drove to the store and bought a bottle of Sprite and now I'm looking to see if there is anything on TV tonight!


I hear ya...


----------



## smokeusum

Wes W said:


> I had lurked here for a long time before I became a member.  The reason I signed up was to share my knowledge as I built my brick smoker.   To my surprise there was no  topic for "Brick Smokers"   We (SMF)  have every other kind of build you can think of, but, brick smokers.   This was how our fathers and grandfathers smoked meat and we have no topic for it.   I understand that its not a popular topic, but,  at the same time there is very and I mean very little information on the web about them.    I shared my build and knowledge to help others who might have questions, but, if they can't find it, its really no help.   I do use the search bar for most of my research, but  after a while I get tired of searching and just want to ask a question.
> 
> JP,  I understand what your saying.  A place where you can just  shot the bull  with your online friends.
> 
> JP, didn't mean to get off topic.



Wes your smoker is BAD TO THE BONE!!!


----------



## idaho hutch

I have an easy solution. Create a "Kitchen Table" forum only available to Premium Members. Problem solved and the site makes more money.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Forum topics are driven by demand. Any member has the option to post a Pole to gauge interest in a subject. Give this a try with a subject, like " New Forum Kitchen Table " or " New Forum Brick Smokers ", to see how many members would be into a separate Forum. Can't Hurt!...JJ


----------



## jp61

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Forum topics are driven by demand. Any member has the option to post a Pole to gauge interest in a subject. Give this a try with a subject, like " New Forum Kitchen Table " or " New Forum Brick Smokers ", to see how many members would be into a separate Forum. Can't Hurt!...JJ


Good idea, JJ! Poll is now Live!


----------



## michael ark

Sounds like fire pit on smoked meat forums. Theirs does fine.


----------



## pops6927

I don't think it is merited at this time.

We have a monumentous time trying to get people posting in the correct forums as it is - people posting about smoking a beef brisket under Beef Grilling, how to do spareribs under Poultry and so on.  I know it is confusing on some levels where to post something, but do we need yet another forum or sub-forum?


----------



## candycoated

I like the idea.

Say for instance Lady Kat wanted to show off a quilt she made. I'd like to see and read about that!! :)


----------



## s2k9k

candycoated said:


> I like the idea.
> Say for instance Lady Kat wanted to show off a quilt she made. I'd like to see and read about that!! :)



Kat has a Facebook page for her quilting business.


----------



## s2k9k

Pops6927 said:


> I don't think it is merited at this time.
> 
> We have a monumentous time trying to get people posting in the correct forums as it is - people posting about smoking a beef brisket under Beef Grilling, how to do spareribs under Poultry and so on.  I know it is confusing on some levels where to post something, but do we need yet another forum or sub-forum?



I totally agree with you Pops! 
I already get 30-40 emails a day from Huddler, I can just imagine how many more I would get with a new forum with pics and links being posted all the time.


----------



## smokeusum

S2K9K said:


> I totally agree with you Pops!
> I already get 30-40 emails a day from Huddler, I can just imagine how many more I would get with a new forum with pics and links being posted all the time.



Y'all don't get it; if you don't subscribe/post to a forum you don't receive emails/notices about it...  No one is saying you have to sit 'round a kitchen table... And none of us can control a person not contributing on the "right" forum... Don't like what your getting, ask someone how to use a computer... Or enjoy the community and learn how to filter....


----------



## s2k9k

smokeusum said:


> Y'all don't get it; if you don't subscribe/post to a forum you don't receive emails/notices about it...  No one is saying you have to sit 'round a kitchen table... And none of us can control a person not contributing on the "right" forum... Don't like what your getting, ask someone how to use a computer... Or enjoy the community and learn how to filter....



I'm talking about emails that only moderators and admins get when the site software holds a post to let us know it has been held.

When you subscribe to a thread you can specify how you want to be notified about it:
Immediately
Daily
Weekly
Site Only (No Email)


----------



## jp61

Honestly, I'm not sure why some members are bent-out-of-shape over this inquiry. 

Take a look.....non-smoking related threads and replies may not be frequent but are numerous. Mostly they're posted under Smoking Meat-General Discussions and also under Announcements-Messages for All Members and Guests. Many of these threads and replies have nothing to do with Smoking Meat or Messages. The thought behind this thread was, that it might be helpful and to see if the administrators would consider a subcategory where these types of threads would fit better. That is all. Looking back, my post should have been a PM to Jeff.  My mistake.

Examples:

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/58365/how-did-you-come-up-with-your-screen-name

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/134795/anyone-heard-from-smokinal

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...say-it-happy-valentines-day-to-smf-and-a-gift

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131732/rumors-of-shooterricks-death-are-greatly-exagerated

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136283/scientists-have-discovered-why-we-forget-at-times

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135823/im-a-grandpa

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135650/need-a-date-stamp-for-my-package-labels

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/57052/show-yourself

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133910/you-know-whats-awesome

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137585/lays-chips

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137573/dear-s-m-f-family

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137486/what-do-you-drive

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137568/pool-stick

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136501/jeeps

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137196/new-toys

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137184/guess-what-it-is

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137121/knives

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137156/and-the-father-of-year-award-goes-to

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136382/sqwib-checking-in

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137059/the-things-you-learn-when-talking-to-your-parents

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/134893/has-the-economy-effected-your-bbq-decisions

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/134260/oh-wow-the-mcrib-is-back-yuck

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136638/good-iphone-ipad-app-for-managing-recipes

-http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136489/hey-gang-im-still-here

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135776/gotta-love-craigs-list

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/134158/secret-to-loading-vaucum-seal-bags-without-a-mess

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136110/how-to-make-a-recipe-better

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135858/kosher-vs-sea-salt-trying-to-find-understand-why

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135780/movies

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135430/super-bowl-xlvii

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127216/apparently-i-have-a-pretty-cool-neighbor

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/132856/sad-day

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/132419/my-big-announcement

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...hool-today-probably-shouldnt-have-posted-this

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/130504/beautiful-pictures

- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/130499/lindas-ride-of-a-lifetime-at-texas-motor-speedway


----------



## diggingdogfarm

JP61 said:


> Honestly, I'm not sure why some members are bent-out-of-shape over this inquiry.
> 
> 
> Take a look.....non-smoking related threads and replies may not be frequent but are numerous. Mostly they're posted under Smoking Meat-General Discussions and also under Announcements-Messages for All Members and Guests. Many of these threads and replies have nothing to do with Smoking Meat or Messages. The thought behind this thread was, that it might be helpful and to see if the administrators would consider a subcategory where these types of threads would fit better. That is all. Looking back, my post should have been a PM to Jeff.  My mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> Examples:
> 
> 
> -
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/58365/how-did-you-come-up-with-your-screen-name
> 
> 
> -
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/134795/anyone-heard-from-smokinal
> 
> 
> -
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...say-it-happy-valentines-day-to-smf-and-a-gift
> 
> 
> -
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131732/rumors-of-shooterricks-death-are-greatly-exagerated
> 
> 
> - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136283/scientists-have-discovered-why-we-forget-at-times
> 
> - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135823/im-a-grandpa
> 
> - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135650/need-a-date-stamp-for-my-package-labels
> 
> - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/57052/show-yourself
> 
> - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133910/you-know-whats-awesome
> 
> - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137585/lays-chips
> 
> - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137573/dear-s-m-f-family
> 
> - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137486/what-do-you-drive
> 
> - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137568/pool-stick
> 
> - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136501/jeeps
> 
> - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137196/new-toys
> 
> - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137184/guess-what-it-is
> 
> - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137121/knives
> 
> - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137156/and-the-father-of-year-award-goes-to
> 
> - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136382/sqwib-checking-in
> 
> - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137059/the-things-you-learn-when-talking-to-your-parents
> 
> - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/134893/has-the-economy-effected-your-bbq-decisions
> 
> - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/134260/oh-wow-the-mcrib-is-back-yuck
> 
> - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136638/good-iphone-ipad-app-for-managing-recipes
> 
> -http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136489/hey-gang-im-still-here
> 
> - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135776/gotta-love-craigs-list
> 
> - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/134158/secret-to-loading-vaucum-seal-bags-without-a-mess
> 
> - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136110/how-to-make-a-recipe-better
> 
> - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135858/kosher-vs-sea-salt-trying-to-find-understand-why
> 
> - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135780/movies
> 
> - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135430/super-bowl-xlvii
> 
> - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127216/apparently-i-have-a-pretty-cool-neighbor
> 
> - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/132856/sad-day
> 
> - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/132419/my-big-announcement
> 
> - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...hool-today-probably-shouldnt-have-posted-this
> 
> - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/130504/beautiful-pictures
> 
> - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/130499/lindas-ride-of-a-lifetime-at-texas-motor-speedway




X2

Yeah, I don't get why some folks are freaking-out either, but, whatever!!! LOL
Building community is a good thing.

~Martin


----------



## s2k9k

14 of the threads you linked are related to food, food equipment or concern for long time members.


----------



## jp61

S2K9K said:


> I totally agree with you Pops!
> I already get 30-40 emails a day from Huddler, I can just imagine how many more I would get with a new forum with pics and links being posted all the time.


Did someone force you to become a SUPER MODERATOR?


----------



## jp61

S2K9K said:


> 14 of the threads you linked are related to food, food equipment or concern for long time members.


Sorry..... I didn't read them all word for word.

You don't get it.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

:rolleyes:


~Martin


----------



## smokeusum

Ok, I'm all screwed up tonight... Gunna go back to prepping my butt and hope this all goes away by morning (


----------



## jp61

Please, let's not get out of control here.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Hey Joe,
If I were you I'd ask for my $99 back.
The attitude here is ridiculous!


~Martin


----------



## diggingdogfarm

smokeusum said:


> Ok, I'm all screwed up tonight... *Gunna go back to prepping my butt *and hope this all goes away by morning (


----------



## smokeusum

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Hey Joe,
> If I were you I'd ask for my $99 back.
> The attitude here is ridiculous!
> 
> 
> ~Martin


Yep, I agree, I owe you... Popped off to quick; let me pay your next round.


----------



## smokeusum

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Good idea!
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin


Agreed.


----------



## jp61

This is how I'm starting to feel.........

How dare him bring up such inquiry?!?!?!?!

There he is.......GET'EM!!!!

Some, SMF staff   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






                                                                 JP61


----------



## jp61

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Hey Joe,
> If I were you I'd ask for my $99 back.
> The attitude here is ridiculous!
> 
> 
> ~Martin


But then I won't be able to hide behind the brick wall.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  aka inactive.

I'm definitely getting my money's worth with this flogging....


----------



## bmudd14474

This thread is at the point where its not doing any good. I said I will ponder it and I will. Ill talk to Jeff but I know we have had this discussion before so I do not know if the outcome will change. Be patient and we will make a decision.


----------



## jp61

bmudd14474 said:


> This thread is at the point where its not doing any good. I said I will ponder it and I will. Ill talk to Jeff but I know we have had this discussion before so I do not know if the outcome will change. Be patient and we will make a decision.


Thanks Brian!

I had no idea this was already discussed and settled, otherwise I would have never started the thread.


----------



## bmudd14474

JP61 said:


> bmudd14474 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is at the point where its not doing any good. I said I will ponder it and I will. Ill talk to Jeff but I know we have had this discussion before so I do not know if the outcome will change. Be patient and we will make a decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Brian!
> 
> I had no idea this was already discussed and settled, otherwise I would have never started the thread.
Click to expand...


We have had request some what like this in the past but not this exact suggestion. Ill get with Jeff over the weekend and hopefully have a answer monday or so.


----------



## pineywoods

I think some people need to understand a little about how things generally work around here. This site is privately owned and as such the owner has the final say in things tho most of the time he wants to consider what the members want and how his staff feel about things. About the same time this thread started a thread in a Moderator Section started about the idea and most of the Moderators, Super Moderators, and Admins have discussed it and gone back and fourth about it. I think all of us see some advantages to it and some potential disadvantages to it. We know that many of us feel like family and extended family and that's a good thing most of the time 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Jeff usually will sit back and watch us discuss these things take it all in and try to see all sides then tell us what he thinks. So as you might have figured out stuff doesn't generally happen real fast we aren't all on here all the time so it takes awhile. This site has not become what it is today with the great members and content it has by accident Jeff and others have worked hard to get us where we are. Something else I would like to say is we don't all agree on anything all the time but we won't tolerate attacks on our members and especially won't tolerate them on our staff members.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

After this deal I can't imagine any sane person making a suggestion that they think will make the place better.



~Martin


----------



## navigator

I'm with Joe and Martin on this one, I think it would be a good idea.


----------



## wes w

I agree.....


----------



## jp61

In a way it's not funny, but I'm smiling now. I almost didn't make it this morning to see what the ADMIN team decides on this. My eyes popped open around 9:30am (10:30) thinking I slept right through the alarm(s) and I'm late for work. Holy Smokes!!..... I think my heart skipped a few beats!


----------



## jp61

Even though I'm still with the opinion that this is a good idea from a member's (obviously not all members) point of view, I can also totally understand the concerns Jeff and his ADMIN team may have. Whatever they decide to do, I will respect it because if this were my website I'd probably have some of the same concerns.

I'd also like to say, that by posting this out in the open like I did, no matter what my opinion is, was a mistake on my part. Matters like this should be handled through private communications. Most of you good people already know this, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  but maybe some will learn from this in what not to do.

Good Day and Good Smokin' to All


----------



## jp61

not much but still thinking.....

If this is being considered to any degree and possible to do within the software, maybe the "SMF Kitchen Table" can be blocked from the "Recent SMF Activity" area, that way any conversations at the "kitchen table" won't affect the rest of the forums. Members that are interested and would like to participate, could go directly to the "SMF Kitchen Table" to see what if anything is going on.


----------



## TulsaJeff

It was not a mistake to post this openly.. the SMF has always been big on "there are no stupid questions" and that goes for requests as well.

I understand that this is not common thinking on most forums but then, we've never been like other forums.. and I like it that way


----------



## jp61

Thanks Jeff...... for a while there, I kinda felt like a trouble maker.


----------



## kathrynn

JP61 said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Thanks Jeff...... for a while there, I kinda felt like a trouble maker.



Thank you Jeff for popping in!  JP you are not a trouble maker. Most folks just want a clean..fun...and informative forum about smoking foods and foods in general. The staff tries really hard not to let spam and other junk come in here. This is not a twitter or facebook type of place. But you have brought up some good points. Let Jeff think about things. He and the staff are fair folks. The legicstics will take time. Patience please!

Everone is entitled to their opinion! Right?

Kat


----------



## jp61

KathrynN said:


> Thank you Jeff for popping in! JP you are not a trouble maker. Most folks just want a clean..fun...and informative forum about smoking foods and foods in general. The staff tries really hard not to let spam and other junk come in here. This is not a twitter or facebook type of place. But you have brought up some good points. Let Jeff think about things. He and the staff are fair folks. The legicstics will take time. Patience please!
> 
> Everone is entitled to their opinion! Right?
> 
> Kat









   Thanks Kat!


----------



## pineywoods

Joe as has been said posting about a new section is never a problem we like to hear what people want/ think at least most of the time 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Joe you also know that if you don't want to discuss something in a thread you can always PM me or catch me in chat in the evenings. I will also accept some blame for not stepping in and posting how the process works before I did it may have saved some hurt feelings between some members. I personally can see where the section could be a very good thing but then again I see where it may not be it depends on how people use it. 

Many of us have used the General Section we have in the Smoking Section for non smoking stuff for a long time but a separate Section for general kind of posts would eliminate some confusion about where to start things that are not smoking related and also allow for General Smoking questions that don't fit into other sections to actually be in the General Section we now have.


----------



## jp61

*                                                                                                                                            SUBMIT*







   It was too late after I clicked the SUBMIT button. Maybe mine should say...... are you sure?

No hurt feelings here........ the machine gun thing was a bit over exaggerated......lol


----------



## thoseguys26

JP61 said:


> not much but still thinking.....
> 
> If this is being considered to any degree and possible to do within the software, maybe the "SMF Kitchen Table" can be blocked from the "Recent SMF Activity" area, that way any conversations at the "kitchen table" won't affect the rest of the forums. Members that are interested and would like to participate, could go directly to the "SMF Kitchen Table" to see what if anything is going on.


I wasn't going to chime in but if I were to I was going to say something similar to JP61'a comment above. I think the site is broken down pretty simple and simple is good for this site.  I like the fact that it's broken down to recipes, experience, bragging photos & BBQ education and not so much a place to just share what type of boxers you're wearing today.

With that said, I think it'd be worth a try to have a 'kitchen table' or 'sitting around the fire' area for the people that want to just jib jab about their day but I would suggest that it wouldn't be part of the 'recent' activity area because that is already hard to keep up with. In fact, I think some of the other sub categories shouldn't be included in the 'recent' activities area.  I can't always get on here every other day and when I do I know that I can't rely on the 'recent' posts area because you will miss a lot of posts. I know that I have to go into each category (smoked>pork, etc) to find and contribute to posts I'm interested in but most users that aren't blog savvy don't know this and rely on the 'recent' home page area.

This site is getting very popular fast so if anything we should consider helping the general public & seasoned users (pun intended)  to understand how it works & functions. Allotting one of the main rotating banners (or a top sidebar) to a SMF 'how this forum works' would be a great addition. It would be at least something to test for a couple months and review the analytical data to see how it does.  Jeff's 5 article smoke intro would be a great place to introduce this type of info.

I develop blogs, websites, UI for a living and this has a great base and will only get better with the great audience involved here.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Everyone is entitled to my opinion. NYUK NYUK NYUK


----------



## candycoated

S2K9K said:


> Kat has a Facebook page for her quilting business.


Oh yeah right forgot about that... I don't facebook


----------



## candycoated

Oh, and on the subject of perfume for smokers. I got something' for you folks, I think ya'll will like this!













BACON-COLOGNE.jpg



__ candycoated
__ Mar 11, 2013






See, aren't you folks glad I shared this?

Where would a post about this product currently fit in? General Discussions? Bacon forum? ;p


----------



## pgsmoker64

Lovely Mel!  Sign me up.

Looks like there is an amicable solution to this dilemma.

I was intent to just sit back and let this one develop without a real opinion one way or another.  So glad this is coming to an end.

Here's to everyone at the SMF and JEFF!  Geez, that rhymes!  

CHEERS!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bill


----------



## jp61

PGSmoker64 said:


> *So glad this is coming to an end.*
> 
> CHEERS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill









  I'm going to behave myself!


----------



## jp61

Better yet........ can someone from the SMF staff please lock/delete this thread. Thank you. Lesson learned.


----------



## pops6927

This, for the most part, has actually been a very open, well-discussed thread and with positive results!  Thank you all for participating and sharing similar and opposing views as adults and we all learned a heck of a lot doing it!  Please be patient while things are finalized and enacted by the Admins, then add any other discussions relevant to the outcome!  Now if only other venues would take heed of the great example we have set!


----------

